# To those who are interested, Pinehurst is open *nm*



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

**nm***


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

What do you mean "nm" do you mean nevermind? because im pretty sure its open


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

mytorelli said:


> What do you mean "nm" do you mean nevermind? because im pretty sure its open


no message, as in EOM


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Yea, I rode through there today. Didn't look like they did very much work, at least by how long they had it shut down.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

is it still really muddy? It was a little sketchy on the 12th. I am hoping the rain made it better, not worse.


----------



## Otago (Aug 6, 2006)

*Pinehurst open, and soon, Starbucks next to the post office*

Nice to have Pinehurst open again. And coming soon in February, it appears a mini-Starbucks will be serving lattes inside the Canyon post office.
Apparently in an effort to cut costs at deficit ridden tiny post offices, the U.S. Postal Service is leasing out sections of inefficient locations to other private companies.
So the left side of the present building can remain a small post office while the right side of the building and porch area can be turned into one of those mini-Starbucks that you see in some Safeway stores. It will also allow some tables out near where the benches are.
Should be all the rage this spring as scores of riders from Berkeley, Alameda and Oakland converge there to get their caffeine fix.
Now many will shorten their weekend rides to the Danville Peet's by instead just coasting down Pinehurst from Skyline to the post office.....sucking down a grande Columbian/Madagascar blend along with a banana nut muffin....then waiting a few minutes before pedaling back up Pinehurst to Montclair and on home for that well deserved shower and lunch. Fresh air, friendly baristas, and coffee, but without all that pesky extra pedaling to Danville.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Otago said:


> Nice to have Pinehurst open again. And coming soon in February, it appears a mini-Starbucks will be serving lattes inside the Canyon post office.
> Apparently in an effort to cut costs at deficit ridden tiny post offices, the U.S. Postal Service is leasing out sections of inefficient locations to other private companies.
> So the left side of the present building can remain a small post office while the right side of the building and porch area can be turned into one of those mini-Starbucks that you see in some Safeway stores. It will also allow some tables out near where the benches are.
> Should be all the rage this spring as scores of riders from Berkeley, Alameda and Oakland converge there to get their caffeine fix.
> Now many will shorten their weekend rides to the Danville Peet's by instead just coasting down Pinehurst from Skyline to the post office.....sucking down a grande Columbian/Madagascar blend along with a banana nut muffin....then waiting a few minutes before pedaling back up Pinehurst to Montclair and on home for that well deserved shower and lunch. Fresh air, friendly baristas, and coffee, but without all that pesky extra pedaling to Danville.


wow... that would be great to have a hot coffee, while down in pinehurst


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

b987654 said:


> is it still really muddy? It was a little sketchy on the 12th. I am hoping the rain made it better, not worse.



 It was wet from the rain the night before, but no mud.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

That's quite a location for a Starbucks. I actually think it would be great to have one there! It can be ass-freezing cold down there in the winter.


----------

